# Looking for best location for uk ex pats



## Jillymac (Jan 17, 2016)

Can anyone suggest the favourite area for british ex pats in or near Torrevieja?
We'd like to settle in an apartment with a communal area where the majority of folk are British near shops, restaurants etc and would appreciate ideas of which areas to look.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jillymac said:


> Can anyone suggest the favourite area for british ex pats in or near Torrevieja?
> We'd like to settle in an apartment with a communal area where the majority of folk are British near shops, restaurants etc and would appreciate ideas of which areas to look.


You need to go over and have a look. I think alot of British returned to the UK during the recession, but I'm sure there are still plenty around. But you really need to have a look and see

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

More like which ones to keep well away from.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

jojo said:


> You need to go over and have a look. I think alot of British returned to the UK during the recession, but I'm sure there are still plenty around. But you really need to have a look and see
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, I can assure you, there are still plenty around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Jo, I can assure you, there are still plenty around.


There certainly are.

And in our area of course, we have a new phenomenon - more & more families are moving to Jávea with one parent (usually the father) working offshore somewhere, often the rigs, but also in the forces.

They (like me when we first came here) feel that if dad is working away anyway, the rest of the family might as well live somewhere where the kids - & mum - can have a great life.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Jilly, Are you retiring to Spain? Do you hope to work here? Is it just you? Do you speak good Spanish? Is it just a holiday home you want?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horlics said:


> Jo, I can assure you, there are still plenty around.


Indeed, but its not easy to pin point where they all live and "play" in Torrevieja - although Torrevieja does have its fair share of expats, but I think the recession has moved things around somewhat. So IMO a fact finding trip is needed 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jillymac (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you all for replies. We are planning to retire to Spain and just started our research but want to have an idea of the areas to visit when we come over in person.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If retiring here, make sure that you look at public transport in the areas you look at.

We retired here 11 years ago. We both drove and each had a car. Now that neither of us drive we are very glad that we live near the local tram otherwise we would be very limited where we could go to.


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

Try San Cayetano. 10 mins from Airport, lovely little village, British pub, British community, but locals really friendly. Have a look


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There are still lots of UK immigrants in Torrevieja and around Torrevieja but you would have to come down there and have a look around.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Gran Alacant could be worth a look too, closer to the airport and the builds seem nice enough if that is your thing.
Plenty of expats and local shops.
If you like golf check out Bonalba maybe?


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been looking at Gran Alacant too. Looks a good fit for us!


----------



## donnados (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello,
I live in los altos and its lovely and plenty of british pubs and also spanish ones. there is a great deal of english expats here so would be a great place. Los Altos is just a short drive to the La Zenia shopping center and Playa flamenca center and also bus there are bus rountes to these places for about a £1. :welcome:


----------

